# Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)



## mittellandchannel (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Zielfischschnur fürs Hechtangeln geholt, 0,35 mm Monofil.

Ebenso habe ich eine Karpfenschnur mal bekommen, welche super geschmeidig ist! 

Sufix Duocore 1000m 0,28mm Camo


> Die Duocore hat eine sehr hohe Knotenfestigkeit, verfügt über wenig Dehnung *und neigt nicht zum Verdrallen*. Ihr größtes Plus ist aber sicherlich die enorme Abriebsfestigkeit, die von kaum einer anderen Monofilschnur erreicht wird. Das Camou Design sorgt für perfekte Tarnung unter Wasser.


klingt doch super, abgesehen von dem Durchmesser, da mir hier ja eine 35er empfohlen wurde.

Was macht diese Schnur denn zum Karpfenangeln besonders an ihren Eigenschaften?
Von Daiwa habe ich eine ähnliche Schnur entdeckt.


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht?*

Ich habe die Duocore selber einige Jahre gefischt. Wirklich eine gute Schnur, aber bei weitem nicht die Wunderwaffe, wie in der Beschreibung gepriesen. Mit solchen Werbeversprechen ist es wie mit den Rufpreisen auf orientalischen Märkten. 50% kann man getrost abziehen.

Mittlerweile bin ich auf die Tritanium von Sufix umgestiegen. Die ist genau so gut, farblos und es gibt sie für sehr kleines Geld auf Großspulen. Die habe ich in einer blechernen Keksdose, also absolut dunkel auf Vorrat gelagert. Da hat man immer Zugriff auf frische Schnur und bei durchschnittlich 10,- € pro 1.000 Meter tut ein Schnurwechsel nicht weh. Die sogenannten "Zielfischschnüre" kaufe ich schon lange nicht mehr und überteuerte "Wunderschnüre" zu Wucherpreisen schon zweimal nicht.


----------



## mittellandchannel (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*

aber tatsächlich ist die Sufix geschmeidiger als meine Zielfisch Monofile.

Du nutzt sie als Karpfenschnur ja?


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*

Ich nehm die für jede Anwendung. Dem Polycarbonat ist es nämlich so was von egal, welcher Fisch am Ende daran hängt.

Ich habe in den letzten 50 Jahren wirklich alle Schnüre durchgehabt. Alle Sorten von Damyl, Platil und Abulon, weil es seinerzeit nichts anderes gab. Stren, Browning, Berkley, Cormoran, Balzer, Gamakatsu... alles irgendwie das gleiche. Daiwa Shinobi - eine einzige Katastrophe! Stroft GTM, Shimano Technium - viel zu teuer. Und bin am Ende jetzt bei der Sufix Tritanium gelandet. Gut, preiswert und zuverläßig und für Durchmesser unterhalb von 0,25 mm bei der Shimano Speedmaster, die gibt es nämlich auch zu vernünftigen Preisen auf Großspulen und in einer akzeptablen, guten Qualität.


----------



## mittellandchannel (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*

ist die ebenso geschmeidig wie die für mir oben genannte? Steht nämlich nicht in der Beschreibung.


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*

Die Strippen kommen aus dem gleichen Haus. Ich kann da keinen Unterschied bei der Geschmeidigkeit feststellen und einen technisch nachprüfbaren "G-Faktor" gibt es ja keinen.

Um was geht es dir denn genau?


----------



## mittellandchannel (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*

die Sufix Schnur hat einen super weichen/geschmeidigen eindruck gemacht und flog dabei gut und sich auch sauber verlegt. So stelle ich mir eine Schnur vor.

Meine DAM Monofil ist einfach nur steif^^


----------



## Damyl (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*

Eine 0,28er kannst du nicht 1 zu 1 mit ner 0,35er Schnur vergleichen.
Die 0,28er wird schon aufgrund des niedrigeren Durchmessers weicher erscheinen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*

ok...


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*

monofile Zielfischschnur :vik: Wenn ich das schon lese. Gibt halt dickere und dünnere und steifere und weichere und durchsichtige und farbige. Alles Andere wie zum Beispiel "Zielfischschnur für Hecht" ist bestimmt ne Erfindung der Industrie. Schließlich wollen die auch Geld verdienen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich nehm die für jede Anwendung. Dem Polycarbonat ist es nämlich so was von egal, welcher Fisch am Ende daran hängt.
> 
> Ich habe in den letzten 50 Jahren wirklich alle Schnüre durchgehabt. Alle Sorten von Damyl, Platil und Abulon, weil es seinerzeit nichts anderes gab. Stren, Browning, Berkley, Cormoran, Balzer, Gamakatsu... alles irgendwie das gleiche. Daiwa Shinobi - eine einzige Katastrophe! Stroft GTM, Shimano Technium - viel zu teuer. Und bin am Ende jetzt bei der Sufix Tritanium gelandet. Gut, preiswert und zuverläßig und für Durchmesser unterhalb von 0,25 mm bei der Shimano Speedmaster, die gibt es nämlich auch zu vernünftigen Preisen auf Großspulen und in einer akzeptablen, guten Qualität.



 Ich finde das sehr interessant. Nachdem ich auch einiges an Schnur durchprobiert habe, verwende ich nur noch Stroft und Technium. m.E. die jeweils beste Schnur. Allerdings habe ich - nachdem ich mit diesen beiden Schnüren nehr zufrieden bin - auch nicht weitergesucht. Werde aber mal die Sufix Tritanium ausprobieren, habe die aber nur in 30er - 40er gefunden. 
 wo kauft man die am günstigsten?
VG


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/angelschnur/monofile-schnuere/hersteller/sufix/


----------



## thanatos (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*



Andal schrieb:


> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/angelschnur/monofile-schnuere/hersteller/sufix/



#6 hab ´s mir mal angesehen super Preis und
        die Tragkraftangabe ist realistisch .

 Dunkel gelagert halten gute Monos zig Jahre und wenn
 sie doch mal etwas hart erscheinen sobald sie erst mal im 
 Wasser sind ist alles wieder Paletti.


----------



## thanatos (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*

und zu der eigentlichen Frage dem Fisch ist es sc...egal
 was auf der Verpackung steht  
 und bevor noch Fragen wegen der Rute und sonstiges kommt
 ja man kriegt auch mit einer Rute wo Aal draufsteht andere Fische gelandet .#6


----------



## KxKx2 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mit Karpfenschnur auf Hecht? (geschmeidige Schnur)*

Es wäre ja verrückt, für jeden Fisch eine andere Schnur zu fischen.:c Dem Zander ist es auch egal, ob Zielfisch Hechtschnur aufgespult wurde. Am wichtigsten ist die Knotenfestigkeit, Kleinteile- Wirbel, scharfe Haken, die verwendet werden. Sollte die Schnur nicht so geschmeidig sein, spule ich etwas weniger auf:q


----------

